# Got our first wahoo to new area



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Took trip with size matters fishing. Left about 6am from Orange Beach Marina trolled many oil rigs what a sight and fishing was good too! Got that first wahoo and had several knock downs but only landed the one wahoo. Caught several vermillion snappers, porgy. I think I'm going too love this place.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice report. Welcome to the area.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Welcome! As for the wahoo, pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks fisherman. Yes I understand about the pics I'm having a little trouble trying to figure out how to post them. New to this website thanks again


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Try this link.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/how-post-pictures-79289/


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

I think I got it thanks


----------



## Size Matters (Oct 19, 2014)

Appreciate all the help on the boat that day ! Maybe next trip that YFT will swim our way. Cant complain about those wahoo steaks though !!


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Anytime! Thanks! I can't wait for the up coming trips.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome gents, that's a sweet ride!


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes.The captain did a nice job on colors and the name. Thanks for comment.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice hoo! congrats on the first.


----------

